# Are the majority of INTJs bad at sex ...



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

So some of you guys want to mix sex and science? ... I've never been so aroused by science in my life ^__^ .... Uuummm, I usually prefer theoretical stuff, but ... um ... I don't mind volunteering to join in the experiment, test the hypothesis, and record the data with some female INTJs :wink:


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> So some of you guys want to mix sex and science?


Ah, but it _is_ a science. :wink:


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow. Guys, let's get one thing straight: just because something isn't serious doesn't make it "a troll." Trolling is an art. It's something you do either to purposefully upset or to expose people's sensitivities. I'm pretty certain this was just a not-so-serious thread. Fucking Christ.

Anyways, I think maybe @INTJellectual might know about this  <3


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Faux said:


> We could always round up a batch of brave INTJ guinea pigs and start working to prove or disprove this theory.


I would like to volunteer myself for this experiment.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> Ah, but it _is_ a science. :wink:


Darn, I knew I should have studied a different science as an undergrad :tongue:


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Wake up, people. Why are you bothering to respond?
> 
> This is obviously just another


Hey you responded to this thread so.... :happy:


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Problem, INTJs? Cant handle the stereotypes?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Black cow has only ever come to PerC to troll. She/he/it needs to get a fucking life.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

Black_Cow said:


> Since they are like automatons, so cold and unemotional and all. They must move like robots in bed. Please confirm. :ninja:


No. All INTJs are virgins. It is impossible, therefore, for them to be either good or bad in bed.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

*walks in to look at ludicrously titled thread*

...

*has a good laugh*

....

*leaves thread*.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I heard their women are also sterile! Since we're going by stereotypes...


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Shazzette said:


> No. All INTJs are virgins. It is impossible, therefore, for them to be either good or bad in bed.



Let's look at it from formal logic:

For All INTJs, If an INTJ has sex --------> For all INTJs, The INTJ will be good at sex <------------> For all INTJs, The INTJ is good in bed
^ Is the Above correct

Proof:
So we want to know if A--->B<---->C
1.1) B--->C?
If an INTJ is good a sex, then they would be good at sex in bed ----> There is nothing else to be good at in bed, so they are good in bed
1.2) C---->B?
If an INTJ is good in bed ------> They are good at sex in bed
And will the "Equivalence of Sexible Surfaces Thm" we can imply that then INTJ is good at sex
1.3) B<--->C
2.1)Does A--->B
INTJ, according to what you said never has sex, Therefor A is always false
2.2) A--->B is *vacuously* true
2.3)A---B<--->C


So, "All INTJs that have sex are good in bed" is a true statement :wink:


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Faux said:


> We could always round up a batch of brave INTJ guinea pigs and start working to prove or disprove this theory.


Count me in 



Well sex depends on a lot of things, specially commitment to your partner, interest and above all, knowledge. We intjs are hackers, we like to hack systems so make your numbers. I wouldn't know about others because I only got to know in person and really close, one male intj. 

*Amazing. *We discussed many things, you can't imagine (we shared an office for a few years) and it was great because both of us could share a lot of knowledge and experience regarding sex. The best thing was none of us being ashamed, we were not trying to make a show "my penis is bigger" not at all. It was fun. His experience was very similar to mine, we were mostly curious.


Faux, I went on to try something similar as what you say. I was very curious on getting to know diff people (I didn't say "trying diff people", because people are not "things", I know many people see it like that) I was curious and had diff experiences. As for me, I found out I could be "compatible" in many ways with diff kinds of people, but I found out my personal preference. And I was good from start, why? we intjs read, we intjs pretty often pay attention, so pretty often we intjs could learn really fast. Anyway I was very young and felt happy because I was "good", then years later found 2 girls that were difficult to please, I tried hard and did it.

But I learned my lesson, sex is not about being "good". As for me and my friend intj, we ended up many times agreeing that we wanted a connection, sex? well is not that complicated, but a mental or emotional connection? that's another thing.


*As for now:*
I wouldn't say "I'm good" or great, I just feel confident on who I am and what I can do (and learn)
I wouldn't promise anything, every person is different
I'm more interested on integral connections, deep ones, or at least practical and coherent ones

And regarding the title of the post, I can tell you this: sex depends on both partners. It takes two to dance and shine. Besides, not even the best chocolate taste great with just any combination, compatibility is very important.

just my two cents


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I guess we'll know when someone has sex with a majority of INTJs and reports back.

I, for one, am awesome in bed.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Wow. Guys, let's get one thing straight: just because something isn't serious doesn't make it "a troll." Trolling is an art. It's something you do either to purposefully upset or to expose people's sensitivities. I'm pretty certain this was just a not-so-serious thread. Fucking Christ.
> 
> Anyways, I think maybe @_INTJellectual_ might know about this  <3


It's so funny how people make threads about INTJs and sex every now and then.

Looks like the OP knows nothing about the real INTJs and how they perform sex


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> It's so funny how people make threads about INTJs and sex every now and then.


Seriously, although it's more often than "every now and then," given the tone some of the ubiquitous relationship threads will take. It's like this board can't decide whether we're the sex gods or the cheeto-stained nerds of the MBTI. Make up your damn minds, people.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Uuuyiiiiii, they are automatons ..... boohoooooo they are so coooooooooooooooold. 
Now, I wonder why @Black_Cow hasn't come back to reply yet, maybe @Black_Cow is busy or maybe @Black_Cow has already read the replies but couldn't be bothered to write anything. Ooops, I need to sleep, one @Black_Cow is jumping over the fence, two @Black_Cow s are jumping over the fence. .. There that should get her attention.

No, seriously, the reason no-one knows about INTJs in bed is that all our victims die of sexual exhaustion and just don't live to tell the tale. If they do, we murder them because they know too much about us. :ninja:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> No, seriously, the reason no-one knows about INTJs in bed is that all our victims die of sexual exhaustion and just don't live to tell the tale. If they do, we murder them because they know too much about us. :ninja:


And here I was assuming that Female INTJs (maybe ALL INTJs?) were actually female preying mantises ... biting the heads off of those they have sex with
(.... In case you are wondering, INFPs taste like apple pie :shocked: ... please don't eat us >.< )


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> And here I was assuming that Female INTJs (maybe ALL INTJs?) were actually female preying mantises ...* biting the heads off of those they have sex with*
> (.... In case you are wondering, INFPs taste like apple pie :shocked: ... please don't eat us >.< )


That's gross. Why would I get my mouth dirty with biting people's heads off? I mean.... aarrrgh.. No I'm not going to say any more....


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

for me, yes. I simply don't know what to do


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't slept with enough to comment.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> And here I was assuming that Female INTJs (maybe ALL INTJs?) were actually female preying mantises ... biting the heads off of those they have sex with
> (.... In case you are wondering, INFPs taste like apple pie :shocked: ... please don't eat us >.< )


I wouldn't say we bite our lovers' heads off but we might chop their heads off with our amazing powers of logic (or a machete, your pick). Then we hope our next lover doesn't snoop and finds previous lovers' heads in the back of the fridge when looking for that whipped cream. Speaking of which...... :ninja:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought the stereotype was the opposite.

Stereotypes aside, I am sure there are INTJs that are amazing and INTJs that are absolute shit.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Action Potential said:


> Oh _please_, if we're going to do anything, we're going to do it right.



I second this. As a VERY happy wife of an INTJ.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes they are the worse. My INTJ husband is so bad we agreed my sex life would consist of having sex with my neighbours, friends and anyone else who had a better drive than him. Maybe they should set up an INTJ sex camp, ya know a place where they go to learn how to get it right. I hear they have big dicks though, if only they knew how to use them, rolls eyes.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Black_Cow said:


> Since they are like automatons, so cold and unemotional and all. They must move like robots in bed. Please confirm. :ninja:


Best to take people one at a time and figure out for yourself.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Sex is an act that takes place between two people. If the energy and connection is great then it's bound to be wonderful no matter what your skillz are. ;P or what type you are.


Edit: I suppose sex could take place between more than two.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> I wouldn't say we bite our lovers' heads off but we might chop their heads off with our amazing powers of logic (or a machete, your pick). Then we hope our next lover doesn't snoop and finds previous lovers' heads in the back of the fridge when looking for that whipped cream. Speaking of which...... :ninja:



View attachment 48852



Kill me...


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't even want to think what Ni+sex is like. Se+sex is bad enough :/


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> View attachment 48852
> 
> 
> 
> Kill me...


:shocked:


----------



## KrisCzar81 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am an ESFP married to an INTJ for 6 years and I have issues keeping up with him in the bedroom. He always wants it and is GOOOOOOOOD at it!!!!! Very attentive and makes sure I get mine. Even if i'm not in the mood his persistance and charm reels me in and I always roll over satisfied.


----------



## bknight554 (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably not that comfy adding to this thread?!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a _terrible_ stereotype. INTJs aren't going to do something if they're not positive they'll get it right. INTJ 101 right there. Anyone who's ever talked to an INTJ should know that.

Also, they're quite intimidating, confident, and intense. It probably adds to the excitement. Theoretically (and I say theoretically, because I only know one INTJ irl, and it would be quite weird if I was sexually attracted to her), I find them quite sexy. They've got sort of a dark power to them. Mystifying, even.


----------



## lhebakshyla (Oct 8, 2012)

Black_Cow said:


> Since they are like automatons, so cold and unemotional and all. They must move like robots in bed. Please confirm. :ninja:


I couldn't say anything about INTJ peoples.

But I can say this... I have been told by more than a statistically significant number of women how most men suck in bed. A few even had their first vaginal orgasm with me. 

Personally, I love women. They all get turned on by my desire and then lose inhibitions within minutes of me losing mine. I can't imagine men being so uninhibited. Women get as uninhibited as I lead them to be. As I need them to be.

You are awesome. 

Don't think I don't value sexual experience in women though... Some of my bed memories are with women who had had a lot of sex.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

So glad I'm not an INTJ then
 ahahaha


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

INTJ the DC said:


> So glad I'm not an INTJ then
> ahahaha


but you're INTJ the DC! silly puppy


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

bluekitdon said:


> Planning, research, and execution are our strong suits and we don't get embarrassed easily.


True. Five minutes on Wikipedia under "prostate massage" to check the anatomy diagrams, and when you reach into a guy's pants and gently (gently!) press that spot just behind his balls, you get a particular quality of _ohmygod_ response that's quite satisfying. No lube required. :wink:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> My experience-"scripted''.
> 
> Take from it what you will. There was also a strategic approach.
> 
> ...


You're too far away to ever have been fucked by me... xP


----------



## INTJ.thescientist (Jun 3, 2013)

What a silly question...I'm definitely amazing in bed. Making sure my partner is pleased along with myself is so important to me. INTJs want to know how to perfect it and how to make them go wild constantly. We are keen to improve, so anything and everything we can do to do that is done.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

What.


----------

